# Conspiracy Theory?



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Do you think that game6 was rigged?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

What are your reasons?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

_27 4th quarter FT's for the Lakers.

Bibby getting mugged all night with no calls.

Shaq bowling people over.

Kobe elbowing everyone._

I could go on, but it has gotten tiresome.....


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

You didnt mention that the bigmen for the Kings had 20 fouls, and also that Shaq steps over the line every time!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, and I could mention Horry and Fisher flopping everywhere and getting every call, but it's over......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello, my name is game five.
Perhaps you don't remember me?
Aww geez, now you're hurting my feelings
G-a-m-e F-i-v-e?
Still doesn't ring a bell?
Hmmm
Ah well 
:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Yeah, and I could mention Horry and Fisher flopping everywhere and getting every call, but it's over......


I could flip out here, but since you said "it's over" I'm not that mad. Come on, how can the Kings complain about flopping. They are the worst flopping team in the league! They deserve to have other teams flop on them, the Kings do it all the time, esp. Divac and Webber.

About Kobe elbowing people...he did it once, and about Bibby getting beaten up...he got elbowed once. Shaq, beating people up? Not exactly. I'll admit that most of the fouls called on Pollard, etc. were crap, but Shaq didn't smash anyone to the floor.
:no:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bibby was getting mugged all over the place, not just one elbow. Forget it, it's over.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *[email protected] *
> Hello, my name is game five.
> Perhaps you don't remember me?
> Aww geez, now you're hurting my feelings
> ...


Does Game 1 ring a bell?

What about Game 4?

Like KC said, it's over...
so just shut up and go home
http://www.basketballboards.net/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=12


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CT10 *
> 
> 
> Does Game 1 ring a bell?
> ...


awww, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings
going home?
well, that's just what they did


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Bibby was getting mugged all over the place, not just one elbow. Forget it, it's over.


Shaq is fouled every time he touches the ball, G


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Please go away. You are being nothing more than a troll.... You are a Lakers fan, but most of your posts are on the Kings board. Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Nowadays, I never knew parents allow their 10 year old kids to surf the net

*** I know your new here. Please be civil and respectful. Calling someone 10 years old is counter productive.***


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*....*

Shaq fouls every time the Lakers are on offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CT10 *
> 
> 
> Does Game 1 ring a bell?
> ...


:laugh: There weren't even any complaints about those games. Every game the Kings lost, he is complaining about. Get real! 

The Lakers purely out played the Kings in Game 1, straight from the start. Just as the Kings out played the Lakers in Game 3.

If you start saying that every game that the Kings lost was rigged, that is just pathetic.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Just drop it.... No one is even talking about it anymore.


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

KC, are you insane? You are the first one who reply to the message and when Lakers fan show you the truth you told them shut up. Kings fans are the ones who bring up the topic, they just could not swallow the lost. get life man, it's over, it's a three-peat. See you next season if you if could go this far.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Look at the date before you make blind statements. I was the first to respond, but that was *2 weeks ago*. Thank you, and come back again sometime.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I was responding to CT10, you didn't need to say anything, I wasn't talking to you.

Sometimes you just single me out man, it's getting kind of irritating.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*THE REAL KINGS - LAKERS VS KINGS OF COMEDY*

Hey X...
Let's get outta here, and go back to the staples center, where everyone is happy and proud, Oh we can also go back to THE NEW CAPITOL OF CALIFORNIA - Los Angeles, I'd like to thank Shaq for that.

and don't come back with the BS about "Do you remember games 5 & 6....How we were cheated, remember this - Can you say....MAKE YOUR FREE-THROWS down the stretch!!!!!

 :  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> I was responding to CT10, you didn't need to say anything, I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> Sometimes you just single me out man, it's getting kind of irritating.


I know who you were talking to. Please stop complaining, I'm not singling anyone out. Just drop it, the subject is old and this thread isn't going anywhere.


----------

